# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  بدك تسرق ايميل _______ادخل هووووون____

## MiSteR LoNeLy

مرحبا اخواني .......جبتلكم طريقة لسرقة ايميل اي شخص وذلك عن طريق موقع مغربي يقدم خدمة الصفحات المزورة منشان تسرق ايميل الضحية ....وانا مجرب هادي الطريقة واشتغلت معي 100%


الطريقة هي ::::::::

اولا :يجب عليك التسجيل بالموقع ...

ثانيا : لما تسجل بالموقع بعطيك لائحة للصفحات المزورة مثل,,,الهوت ميل +الياهوو

يعني اذا كان المحترم عنده ايميل على الهوت ميل بتدخل على صفحة الهوت المزورة واذا الياهوو نفس الشئ ....ok

ثالثا: لما تدخل على الصفحة المطلوبة راح يفتحلك الصفحة المزورة 

رابعا : انسخ الرابط لهادي الصفحة وابعثه كرساله على ايميله 

وهو راح يدخل على الصفحة وراح يحط الباسوورد واذا ما دخل اقنعه بطريقتك الخاصة ..........

خامسا : تقوم هاذه الصفحة بنسخ الباسوور الى قائمة الضحايا عندك بالموقع نفسه .


بس ما تحاول انك تسرق ايميل من اي واحد بالمنتدى لانه الطريقة مكشوفة ومعروفة ...........



وهاد هو الموقع ::::

www.waspami.com

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*يا سلام ..*
*طريقه حلوه ..*
*مشكور ..*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

والشكر لك ايضا .......على دخولك وردك

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## مصاليخ

مشششششككككوووووووورررررررر

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> مشششششككككوووووووورررررررر


you 2

----------


## skinnky

عسى الله اكدر اسحبهة

----------


## age of

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اسرق الاميل ايميلاتي قرفانهم

----------


## عليوب

الله يعطيك العـــــــــــــــــــافيه

----------


## عليوب

:SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  :SnipeR (28):  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 28): :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تاج النساء

حرامي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> حرامي


 
لا كثير هيك ..

----------


## تاج النساء

لا قليل الي بعلم الناس عالسرقة حرامي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> لا قليل الي بعلم الناس عالسرقة حرامي


انا حرامي 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي  :Icon29:

----------


## تاج النساء

فرح فرحة ما فرحهاش سباك  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## محمد123456

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## زمبقه

نجرب وماله

----------


## زمبقه

والله ما عندكم سالفه

----------


## romaniga22

thanks

----------


## ChokoZAP

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## anoucha

ما فهمت شي بس ليش لحتى اسرق؟

----------


## mhd111

رااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## mwmjordan

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## amiraeleyan

الله يعطيك العـــــــــــــــــــافيه :SnipeR (59):

----------


## سماا

:SnipeR (101): ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتني

----------


## جاسر محمد المصرى

يا سلام ..
طريقه حلوه ..
مشكور ..

----------


## kosay

مرسي يا شيخ **

----------


## amr2a8

مشكووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## gasserspider

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## باريسيا

*ماقريت الموضوع بس ليش الازيه ؟؟؟؟*


*شو هل التعليم هاد ؟*

*بدل ماتتعلموا كيف تحافظ على الايميل ؛ كيف احترام خصوصية الايميلات واصحابها* 
*تتعلموا كيف تسرقوا ؟؟؟*

*هلا هلا*

----------


## ahmad marwan

yslmoo  kteer bs 3la 2alla tozboo6  :Big Grin:

----------


## غدير الزمن

*واو مشكور على هذا البرنامج تم  الخمط*

----------


## ramemarh

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## روج آحمر~

[align=center]
مشكووووووووور ..[/align]

----------


## exex

hhh

----------


## اردني عجلوني

مشكوووووووور    والله اشي كويس :Bl (10):

----------


## gon

ههههههههههههه حلووو

----------


## csss

شكرا الك

----------


## ahdf

مجهود عظيم اوي اوي اوي اوي

----------


## saw.80

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## عمر البياتي

يارب يكون بافهم عليه

----------


## امل حياتي

اوكي حبيبي بس المهم يكون فعال  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## smanody hack

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## بسمةأمل

هع هع هع ...طريقة حلوة

----------


## (dodo)

حلوة كتير الطريقة 
بس رح اسرق ايميلي

----------


## وسام المصري

والله اشي حلووووووووووووووو يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## Mr_HelL

مشكورة على  هذه الطريقة ولكن البعض يكتشفها لأن صفحه الهوت ميل والياهو تحتوي اولها على العنوان التالي https اما الصفحات المزورة لا تحتوي على هذه الكلمة ولكن تحتوي على http فقط بدون حرف الـ S الذي يعبر عن ان هذا الموقع هو موقع امن ومغلق

----------

